# Colorado guys



## Raleighrider (Nov 22, 2005)

Just a heads up.

http://bicyclevillage.com/index.cfm
This weekend!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Heads up for what? 

I'm a Roubaix Bicycle Co. man. http://theroubaixbicyclecompany.com/index.cfm 

Or Vecchios.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Heads up for what?
> 
> I'm a Roubaix Bicycle Co. man. http://theroubaixbicyclecompany.com/index.cfm
> 
> Or Vecchios.


The one this weekend is at the Saudi Aurora store anyway. Boulder isn't for another few weeks. I stopped into the Boulder store once to get a pair of 1/2" cruiser bike pedals and they didn't have any. Kinda strange since they had lots of cruiser bikes out front. I ended up ordering them online from Nirve.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Bicycle Village is good if you have a 12 year kid or if you ride like one.


----------



## Raleighrider (Nov 22, 2005)

Mootsie said:


> Bicycle Village is good if you have a 12 year kid or if you ride like one.


Wow! what hater.:cryin: If by 12 year old you mean having fun I'm that guy....you must be the other guy.


----------



## Mootsie (Feb 4, 2004)

Raleighrider said:


> Wow! what hater.:cryin: If by 12 year old you mean having fun I'm that guy....you must be the other guy.


I guess I hit a soft spot. Sorry it was not my intent. They are OK for some folks, I have just not had good shopping experiences there. They don't carry parts for the do-it-yourself person. For example, I couldn't buy rim tape. Sort of a common item. Also they didn't have headset spacers. I have found myself knowing more than their mechanics....and I don't know that much. Their "pro" area is way over priced, but if you want a cash and carry bike they are as good as anybody. Take no offense, hence the reason for the  in my original post.


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

Mootsie said:


> Bicycle Village is good if you have a 12 year kid or if you ride like one.


*The only reason I would buy there would be price.*


----------



## Data Junkie (Dec 31, 2006)

I will buy anywhere that has what I need. Anyhow, westie is a decent shop. Much better selection than Golden Bear.
Golden Bear's mechanics are a tad better but both shops are good IMHO.
Personally, I do not understand the arrogance related to who shops where. 

I was sick during the sale and decided I would rather sleep.


----------

